# 1080p vs 1440p



## Bert2007 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich hab mal ne frage zum leistungsverlust von 1080p zu 1440p...ich will mir n neuen monitor zu legen und ueberlege mir ein 1440p monitor zu kaufen...jetzt habe ich noch einen 1050p 22" monitor...da ich aber was groeßeres haben will bin ich am ueberlegen...ich spiele gelegentlich d.h. bf3 ,anno 2070, left for dead 2, metro,stalker cop...bf4 ist nicht geplant da mir das zu schrottig ist (bis jetzt)
Grafikkarte wird erst fruehstens im sommer getauscht evtl auch erst im winter (nvidia 870 evtl)...muss ich mit massiven fps verlust rechnen bei der aufloesung?

1080p ist am meinem tv kein problem bzw pc...hab ich schon getestet...

Hardwarespec's seht ihr im profil

Thx


----------



## coolbigandy (4. Januar 2014)

bei einer nvidia kannste ja die Auflösung von 2560x1440 erstellen und die auf 1080P Downsampeln zu lassen, dann siehste wieviel leistung die 1440p verbrauchen


----------



## Zwitschack (4. Januar 2014)

Prinzipiell werden sich deine FPS halbieren, da deine Grafikkarte (oder sogar Grafikchip?) das 2,1fache (bei 1440p) an Pixel berechnen muss. Bei 1080p ist es nur das 1,2fache.

P.S.: schreib mal bitte dein System rein, da viele auch per APP auf Handy unterwegs sind (so wie ich)


----------



## Bert2007 (4. Januar 2014)

Ich habe:
Zotac amp 2 gtx 580 3gb
I 7 2600k @ stock 
Corsair 1600mhz 8gb

Ja mein moni macht leider kein so hohes downsampling da ist bei 1200p schluss...

Ob ich nun bf3 auf high oder ultra spiele ist mir egal...jetzt zocke ich bei 1050p auf ultra 4x aa so auf ca 55-60 fps mal mehr mal weniger...bei anno duempelt die gpu bei hoehstens 65% ( auch max setting)


----------



## KrHome (4. Januar 2014)

Bert2007 schrieb:


> jetzt zocke ich bei 1050p auf ultra 4x aa so auf ca 55-60 fps mal mehr mal weniger...


 Rechne in diesen Settings mit 50 fps @ 1080p und 30 fps @ 1440p.

Generell würde die 580 in 1440p aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen. Absolut nicht zu empfehlen. Deine CPU würde sich da ziemlich langweilen und somit die Abstimmung (CPU<>GPU) deines Systems überhaupt nicht mehr stimmen.


----------



## Bert2007 (4. Januar 2014)

30fps ist schon arg wenig bei bf...die neue graka muss ja erstmal noch warten...

Danke fuer die infos...dann werd ich wohl zum full hd greifen...


----------



## blackout24 (4. Januar 2014)

(2560 x 1440) / (1920 x 1080) = 1,78

Also muss deine Graka 78 % mehr Pixel berechnen. Würde sie doppelt so viel berechnen müssen würde sich logischerweise die Framerate halbieren. Das passiert also "fast". Bei hohen Auflösungen schlägt sich aber auch Anti Aliasing stärker auf die Framerate nieder. Über so viele Pixel eine Glättung laufen zu lassen zieht dann schon gut runter aber 2x MSAA reicht meist bei 1440p.


----------



## Bert2007 (4. Januar 2014)

Naja ich nehme mal mein jetziges bf setting ,ich geh auf 1440p anstatt ultra auf hoch und nur 2aa muesste ich ja auch auf 45fps (ueberschlagen)  statt 60fps kommen?!
Ich habe bei 1080p gerade mal 2-3fps weniger als bei 1050p wobei ein bench im onlinemodus ja schwer ist


----------



## Arkogei (5. Januar 2014)

Bei einem 1440p Monitor mit guter Interpolation sollte es doch möglich sein, die Auflösung bei fordernden Spielen auf 1080p zu stellen und trotzdem noch ein gutes Bild zu haben (im Vergleich zu einem 1080p Monitor gleicher Größe?


----------

